# Fishing?



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone interested in doing some fishin this week? Lookin to fish any day thur-sun. A buddy and I are going to fish as much as possible untill we yank something from that salt water. Interested let me know we will fish anywhere tehre is fish.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I may be able to fish a little thurs. when I get out of class, I have to go to work at the depot at 6 however, I am going to try to find a few sharks, but that all depends on the wind.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

outfishin where do u go to school?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

wonderful Horry Georgetown Tech, I am now a Coastal Statistic, I guess I fished and drank too much instead of going to class. oops.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

when u were at coastal did u ever come out for a fishing club meeting


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

did not even know thay had one.


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

Well i will be going every day so just let me know if you wanna go after them.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

what you got goin on on Wed. I can only think of one thing, a case of beer and some pullage on the beach.


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

I have class from 2-4 and 5-6 but i could afford to mis the 5-6 but still dont leave much time to fish them for me


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

night time is prime time to fish for sharks


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

well tues night is billiards league night, so I usually get pretty shmamered so morning would not be good, I do have Sun. off I think.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> night time is prime time to fish for sharks


yeah, but this time of year it is too freaking cold


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

I a m down to fish any time of day.. wed would work after 4 or sunday is good.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Sunday it is, noonish, Dolphin St. in Garden City BYOB :beer:


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds good. Now I have to buy a new pole. My pole aint gunna cut it. or i am loking for an excuse to buy a new set up


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I just bought a Diawa Emcast sport and a 10' diawa beefstick, a good setup for around $100


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish i wasn't a broke student. I am going to realy half to shop around and end with something cheap


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

www.basspro.com, the beefstick rods were clearance for $15, the reel was 85


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what size emcast is it, that seems exspensive to me


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

i will have to c heck it out. Maybe see i fican get a lil cheaper reel.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

4500, I that includes line, and some other stuff, that setup should run you ab out $75-85


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm looking around 50 bucks. i know wont happen but what can i do. check apawn shop maybe.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

just do what I do, call mom, and remind her you are in college, tell her fishing keeps me out of trouble, she will gladly put up some $$$$$$$$


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

theres a pawn shop on 544 that always has a bunch of fishing rods out side, they might b a good place to look


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

Sad thing is i used that excuse durring the mullet run. i will find something.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

sell rocks, I heard that is what they do!


J/K I have encountered that problem as well, what you do in this instance is either pawn something, or work the corner of 3rd Ave. in Myrtle Beach for a couple of hours


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

that sounds like a plan. I have a cheap 8 ft walmart tiger rod but i dont thi nk it will hold anything real big


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I got a big one you can use if needed, Those ANDE rods at Dick's are good for the price.


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

thats cool.. but i dont wanna take away from your gear.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I am a bit of a tackle whore, it is nothing


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

well if i cant find anything by then, then it's a possibility.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

cool, just let me know I will PM you my number and we'll get up and fish


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

sounds good. I'll give you mine


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Post a report fellas, I wanna know if you did anything.


----------

